# New sign in town.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Thought would share the sign at the chinese buffet in a town. USA.




 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Would keep me away....


----------



## Breezy833 (Jun 17, 2013)

Lol, I do have a habit when folks are eating Chinese to quietly "meow" . My favorite is chicken and green beans w shrimp fried rice


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Cat ain’t bad!


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

One of our local Chinese restaurants is good enough that if it is cat, I'll start raising 'em and ask for recipes!!


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Eaten at the local Chinese buffet for years, couple of the dishes contain ????? a mystery meat.
But they are soooo good; why ask now.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

across from work there is was a small Chinese restaurant with lunch buffett with an animal hospital on one side and a vet clinic on the other 

so we just called it going for cat 

and your right if thats cat , count me in , it is delicious

the restaurant moved a block down now , so did the animal hospital but they are across the street from each other now 

we would walk past a friends office and Meow , that was code for time to go get some cat 

the mother retired and the kids run the restaurant now , the girl that runs the register was a Kindergartner when we started eating there and her older brother was about 3rd grade and ran the register all summer when school was out.
used to get lunch for 4.25 a day all you could eat , now they are about 7 dollars


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

When I was doing HVAC-and Refrigeration....
On a Thursday:
Was sent on a call to a Chinese Restaurant, walk-in freezer had a broken compressor (big deal)
Was full of food...did not see any long tails...but it was stuffed.

Gave the guy an estimate ....But my boss wanted money for parts $1000 bucks up front.
Owner or the restaurant, didn't pay very well....so it wasn't really a job that the boss wanted. 

The owner as always trying to trade things for free food....not cash.
So didn't get the job....

Saw an add in the paper on Saturday.....all you can eat buffet on Sunday.

I passed....don't know how long it takes to thaw out a ***** cat.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

LMAO cat taste good


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*GRILLED BOBCAT WITH MEMPHIS-STYLE BARBECUE RUB*

Boneless loins from one bobcat
1/2 cup sweet paprika
1 tablespoon brown sugar
4 teaspoons salt
4 teaspoons onion powder
4 teaspoons black pepper
4 teaspoons white pepper
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper
Mix all the seasonings, and sprinkle on all sides of the meat to form a thick coating. Allow to stand 30 minutes at room temperature until the rub appears wet, then season heavily again, pressing the barbecue rub into the meat so it sticks.

Slow-cook on the upper rack of a gas grill, turning frequently, until the meat is done to taste. Serve with your favorite barbecue sauce on the side.


. Al


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

alleyyooper said:


> *GRILLED BOBCAT WITH MEMPHIS-STYLE BARBECUE RUB*
> 
> Boneless loins from one bobcat
> 1/2 cup sweet paprika
> ...


Aren't those things pretty tough and really high in iron?


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Just gotta cook ‘em low and slow.


----------

